
Credit card skimmer installed in 3 seconds inside US retail store - ck2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y83ZgzuFBSE
======
ck2
They were acting as a team right? No way the guy up front wasn't in on it.

Even the previous guy seems in on it, purposely causing distraction.

This is why I exclusively use cash and gift cards or one-time fixed small
amount visa/mastercard

